# good buy for a pen display stand



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731
acrylic single pen stand for .72 cents each


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Maybe we need to do a group buy and get them cheaper. I'll take 10


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good idea Bobby. I'll go with 10.

Everyone that wants them post up and we will do the order this week.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hell...I'll buy ANYTHING..lol....put me down for 10


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok so far 30 and that has the price down to $.60 each plus a 5% discount.

Make that 40 just got a phone in order.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, well bump me up 10 more for a total of 20...these will be good give aways


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So that makes 50 so far


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

so when do ya'll want to close? Let's get the order out LOL I'll send paypal to whoever wants to make the order


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Lets say close at noon tomorrow and I will make the order.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok noon has passed I am going to make the order now.

breaks down this way

Bill = 20 @ 0.749 = $14.98

Jim 10 @ 0.749 = $7.49

Bobby 20 @ 0.749 = $14.98

This is with shipping included

[email protected] -5% discount= $28.50 + $8.95 Shipping = $37.45


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Order made


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Stands are in.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PMd ya about sending a check...but may just send a $10 bill instead..My bank tacks so danged many pizz-ant charges on each check I write that cash just might be better..LOL....unless ya got a paypal ??:wink: 


and thanks, Bobby


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Check or cash either one. Paypal charges too much in fees for me to collect from them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga the stands are in the mail


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Tortuga the stands are in the mail


----------

So is the $10.00 bill...lol

thanks...jd


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got mine did you get yours?????


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Didn't get a chance to check.. Today was "Drivin' Miss Daisy to the Dentist" day..and getting her ready, boarded up, transported, treated and returned to home port blew the whole day..

I'll be in the office in the AM...sure it's there.. If not, GB is REAL good about tracking packages around the world...LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got 'Em, Bobby !!!.. Muchas gracias...they are neat little stands..

Also, FINALLY, got me some of GB's(I think) SPOTTED EBONY.. Been 'cheapo' bidding on them on ebay for a month and finally scored. Can't wait to get after it.. Posted pic a few weeks back really got me to drooling over them..Pardon the inclusion of my 'assistant pen turner' in the pix...she jumped up on the ottoman at just the second I clicked off...LOL

"Everybody wants to get into the act "....as Jimmy Durante used to say.:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

SPOTTED EBONY...sweet wood

Hope to pick mine up from Bobby this weekend


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Spotted Ebony* 
This is some nice wood. Has a very hard finish and easy to work."

quoted directly from Bill...

------------
Bill...you LIE !!! :wink: Just couldn't wait to try out my Spotted Ebony,. Figured I'd just whup out a slimline for practice.. All went well with cutting, drilling, tubing , glueing, squaring..etc...THEN I started turning..Man..that is the HARDEST wood I've ever fooled with. Geezzzee...stopped twice to sharpen while trying to just get the danged blank round.. Turned out nice..but I earned it.. Thanks for the post, Bill...really been wanting some of that wood..Now, I got it and dunno what to do with the rest of it..LOL

Dredged up pix from your old post...and ya got me beat..

Bill's BE is first pix on the red background..
My 'imitation' is the second pix ....Whew !!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks great! It is a fun wood to turn, just like most woods, never know what you get until the end LOL I try and keep a few blanks around for special projects. I even saved my chips LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is some fine looking wood! You guys know that they are going to have to clear cut half of the rainforest in S.America to keep up with your needs!! lol.
Good looking pens!


----------

